# not how I wanted to start my saterday.



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I went out this morning to feed and found one of the babies in its nest box laying there not moving I thought it was dead till I picked it up and it barely moved. so i ran in the house and wrapped it in a towel and then put in in an old aquarium and put a heat lamp over it and its doing great its already peeping and its eyes are open and its moving around so I'm going to keep it in the tank till its back to normal then try to foster it with a chick thats only a few hours older and hopefully that works.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Not a great start to the day, but good going on saving this young one's life!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Do I understand you to mean you have another pair with a single chick hatched the same day? If so, that should work fine. Just slip the baby in the nest and they'll feed them both. 

I had a similar experience earlier this year with a baby fantail, except that mine had been drug from the nest and attacked; she had peck marks all over her back. Like you, I thought the chick was dead until I picked it up and it moved. I placed it with a foster pair and it's now pretty little red fantail. Best of luck with your baby.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

J2thelybeck, you mentioned SATURDAY in your post...My computer says FRIDAY...am I in a time warp????  

Wherever I am, BEST of luck with your baby!!


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

oops it is friday I thought it was saterday and i'm on spring break so that doesnt help so my mistake sorry about that so the title should really say not how I wanted to start my friday.by the way the chick is doing great its very active and moving around in the towel I already fed him and hes doing great.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

J2thelybeck said:


> oops it is friday I thought it was saterday and i'm on spring break so that doesnt help so my mistake sorry about that so the title should really say not how I wanted to start my friday.by the way the chick is doing great its very active and moving around in the towel I already fed him and hes doing great.


LOL...don't feel badly! I'm on "permanent vacation" (aka retirement) and I'm LUCKY to remember days much less dates!! Thank goodness for calendars and my computer... 

GREAT NEWS about your baby! Thanks for the update!


----------

